
In Colorado, an experiment is underway to rehabilitate the state’s homeless - scarmig
https://psmag.com/radical-efforts-to-end-homelessness-a-sober-utopia-36d7b532185b
======
scarmig
A similar-seeming program in California at the former Fort Ord in Monterey:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veterans_Transition_Center](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veterans_Transition_Center)

